# Spreadsheet zum Goldverdienen



## Goldgoblin (30. Mai 2011)

Ich bastel seit einiger Zeit immer mal wieder an einem Spreadsheet der berechnet wieviel Profit man mit den verschiedenen Berufen und Items machen kann und würde ihn nun gerne mit euch teilen.

Ähnlich wie bei den bekannten Klassenspreadsheets tragt ihr die Preise für die Rohmaterialien und den Preis des hergestellten Items(nicht immer nötig) ein und der Spreadsheet berechnet euch wieviel Gewinn ihr dabei macht. Solltet ihr euch also schon immer gefragt haben was wohl am profitabelsten ist herzustellen bei euren Berufen, aber die ganze Rechnerei gescheut habt, dann ist der Spreadsheet genau etwas für euch.

- Unterstützt englische und deutsche Itemnamen (inklusive WoWHead Links)
- Alchemie: Flasks
- Alchemie: Transmutieren
- Juwelenschleifen: Sondieren von Erzen
- Juwelenschleifen: Steine schleifen
- Juwelenschleifen: Items herstellen und entzaubern
- Juwelenschleifen: Feuerprisma 
- Inschriftenkunde: Mahlen von Kräutern
- Inschriftenkunde: Mysteriöse Glückskarte
- Verzauberkunst: 12 Formeln bisher
- Ehre/Gerechtigskeitspunkte -> Material: was lohnt sich am meisten

Bitte habt Verständnis dafür, dass ich die Dateien nicht direkt anhänge sondern auf das Forum meines Blogs verweise. Ich möchte nicht bei jeder Änderungen überall die Dateien aktualisieren müssen sondern nur an einer zentralen Stelle.

http://forum.goldgoblin.de/index.php/topic,104.0.html

Der Spreadsheet ist für Excel und Open-/LibreOffice verfügbar.

Ich würde mich über Anregungen und Kritik freuen.

Update: Link gefixt. Das Buffedforum macht da komische sachen.


----------



## Firun (30. Mai 2011)

Ist das hier Werbung für deinen Blog und für dein Forum ?  

Melde dich mal bei ZAM oder einem Moderator deiner Wahl per PM bitte, solange ist hier zu.


----------

